# Kitchen remodel



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

Remodeling my kitchen ..this tread will be picture heavy .. but long as it's ongoing ...
First some demo ... had two rock walls for bars ... boss no like .. so out they go ... demo time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

I would remodel too, that wall is falling apart and looks really bad...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I would remodel too, that wall is falling apart and looks really bad...


Yep .. boss says it looks bad .. get it out of here ..


----------



## kweinert (Apr 11, 2018)

Funny - we aren't doing an entire remodel but we're getting new granite counter tops next week and we'll be putting up a rock(ish) back splash between the counter tops and the cupboards afterwards.

And then at some point in the future our 'feature' wall in the living room will get an electric fireplace (wife has asthma) update using the same rock(ish) treatment to tie it all together.

When we went down to pick out our granite they had a 4 way bookmatch of some full slab sized counter tops. There's a look that's pretty amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

kweinert said:


> Funny - we aren't doing an entire remodel but we're getting new granite counter tops next week and we'll be putting up a rock(ish) back splash between the counter tops and the cupboards afterwards.
> 
> And then at some point in the future our 'feature' wall in the living room will get an electric fireplace (wife has asthma) update using the same rock(ish) treatment to tie it all together.
> 
> When we went down to pick out our granite they had a 4 way bookmatch of some full slab sized counter tops. There's a look that's pretty amazing.


Ours is a 3 story house with same rock on all 4 sides plus 2 fire places rocked floor to ceiling ... boss says that's plenty of rock for her .. our current counters are ceramic tile same as on current floor ... all that will be gone also ..


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Yep .. boss says it looks bad .. get it out of here ..


Ahh yes, SWMBO

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 11, 2018)

Are you building new cabinets?


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> Are you building new cabinets?


Yes ... riff sawn oak ... shaker style doors and drawer fronts ... have lowers done .. will need to install them before new floor put down

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tony said:


>


Be a long wait .. I only started 16 months ago


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 11, 2018)

I can wait, I love this kind of stuff. I have plans to do that to my kitchen as well.


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I can wait, I love this kind of stuff. I have plans to do that to my kitchen as well.


I have put it off as long I can ... I don't know why she's in such a hurry now .. but that sleeping in shop ultimatum convinced me to speed it up ..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I can wait, I love this kind of stuff. I have plans to do that to my kitchen as well.



What Wendell doesn't know is Lisa told Nikki he would do ours as soon as hers was done......

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> What Wendell doesn't know is Lisa told Nikki he would do ours as soon as hers was done......


Haha you will not live that long ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> What Wendell doesn't know is Lisa told Nikki he would do ours as soon as hers was done......


@woodman6415 if you are going to build a new kitchen for Tony and Nikki ask @Kenbo to draw up some plans for it. He is really good at the scale math...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @woodman6415 if you are going to build a new kitchen for Tony and Nikki ask @Kenbo to draw up dome plans for it. He is really good at the scale math...


I don't care who you are that's funny .. but Nikki is normal sized

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> I don't care who you are that's funny .. but Nikki is normal sized


Please oh please tell me this, if you call Nikki "Normal size, how would you classify in one word the size of her Huband?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Please oh please tell me this, if you call Nikki "Normal size, how would you classify in one word the size of her Huband?


Not going there ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Not going there ...


Com'on! Pull up your safety shin guards and go for it. 

Oh lord, please forgive me rite'der and bless all them lil' pigmies down in new guinea

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## TimR (Apr 11, 2018)

Looking forward here too. We’re building new, have rough sawn cabinets and quartzite counters ordered and some custom work with the island. I won’t share this thread with my wife, we’ve gone back and forth on everything too much to throw another wrench in!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

TimR said:


> Looking forward here too. We’re building new, have rough sawn cabinets and quartzite counters ordered and some custom work with the island. I won’t share this thread with my wife, we’ve gone back and forth on everything too much to throw another wrench in!


This is third kitchen remodel in as many houses ... I don't argue anymore ... just shut my mouth and do what she wants ... life is so much easier that way

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2018)

I use the ol stand bys.....

Yes Dear....
And
As you wish....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I use the ol stand bys.....
> 
> Yes Dear....
> And
> As you wish....


My most used one is how high .. when she tells me to jump

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 11, 2018)

I made this from a perfectly good rock wall

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey you made big rocks into small rocks!!
Well done sir....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 11, 2018)

You guys have it all figured out, Maya started to yell at me the other day about how I don't listen to her and I thought that was a really strange way to start a conversation... lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 12, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Yes ... riff sawn oak ... shaker style doors and drawer fronts ... have lowers done .. will need to install them before new floor put down



Love the shaker style, I have done a few kitchens and have found that you can build one heck of a kitchen for less than you can buy low end cabinets for. I usually end up spending as much or more on hardware as I do on wood. You can even buy a few new tools and come out ahead , at least that's what I tell the boss.

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 12, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> This is third kitchen remodel in as many houses ... I don't argue anymore ... just shut my mouth and do what she wants ... life is so much easier that way


I see these remodeling jobs as the perfect opportunity to stock up on new tools. Take a lesson from the politicians never let a good crisis situation go to waste, if a new kitchen means a new planer or table saw so be it the end justifies the means.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 13, 2018)

Congrats on your remodel. I will never touch another remodel again as long as I live.
The first house I ever bought was a foreclosure I got cheap. The entire house was trashed inside.
Looked like a bomb went off in there. The previous tenant was evicted for not paying the rent.
When they found out they were going to sleep under a bridge, they got vindictive & tore the house up.

I literally took it down to the studs in the whole house. I rewired it, put in a French drain in the basement, 
did the whole nine yards. It took me & my 1st wife 2 years to get it livable.
I sold it 3 years later, made a killing.

I just redid our kitchen here 15 years ago. I knocked down a wall between the dining room & kitchen & made
one big kitchen. That was my last hurrah so to speak.

I wish you lots of luck & I hope you don't find hidden problems like we did here.


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> Congrats on your remodel. I will never touch another remodel again as long as I live.
> The first house I ever bought was a foreclosure I got cheap. The entire house was trashed inside.
> Looked like a bomb went off in there. The previous tenant was evicted for not paying the rent.
> When they found out they were going to sleep under a bridge, they got vindictive & tore the house up.
> ...


Sounds like you have had all the fun .. my 3rd kitchen remodel with this wife in as many houses ... not just the kitchens we've done the entire house ... it's lots of work but about the only way I know to make a purchased house a home .. been in the business a long time and nothing I find suprises me... thanks for the well wishes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Sounds like you have had all the fun .. my 3rd kitchen remodel with this wife in as many houses ... not just the kitchens we've done the entire house ... it's lots of work but about the only way I know to make a purchased house a home .. been in the business a long time and nothing I find suprises me... thanks for the well wishes...



I have done a few myself- this one- we added on and totally rebuilt. Kitchen was easy- Yes dear- yes dear - yes.........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @woodman6415 if you are going to build a new kitchen for Tony and Nikki ask @Kenbo to draw up some plans for it. He is really good at the scale math...


Now that is very funny- True also...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2018)

I should not make fun of @Tony on the short thing. Kathie is 5'. She wanted shorter cabinets. Nobody wanted to make short cabinets. They had lots of reasons. Taller, sure. Shorter no way. She had convinced me she was getting no taller so i agreed to make them. Oh and i want mostly drawers, 1.5 radiused corners. Oh and take the soffit out. Dont worry about dishwasher sticking up out of cabinet. You can build a cutting board to hide it.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I have done a few myself- this one- we added on and totally rebuilt. Kitchen was easy- Yes dear- yes dear - yes.........


Mine prefers ... yes master .. yes master

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I should not make fun of @Tony on the short thing. Kathie is 5'. She wanted shorter cabinets. Nobody wanted to make short cabinets. They had lots of reasons. Taller, sure. Shorter no way. She had convinced me she was getting no taller so i agreed to make them. Oh and i want mostly drawers, 1.5 radiused corners. Oh and take the soffit out. Dont worry about dishwasher sticking up out of cabinet. You can build a cutting board to hide it.....


I have done a few kitchens with shorter cabinets .. no appliances will match .. 2 were for wheel chair bound and built according to the disability standards .. now as for as taller I've done a few of those also .. my cousins house he is 6.7 and wife is 6.2 .. fun times there .. oven and dishwasher on pedestals... 
last set of custom cabinets I built was for a high dollar custom home ... had 4 bathrooms .. the lady wanted taller vanities in two for adults .. standard for kids .. also wanted the utility room cabinet taller .... get this she wanted them built 52 inches tall ... wanted kitchen cabinets that tall to but home builder talked her out of that for resale value ... her complaint was she was always having to bend over to brush teeth and fold clothes ... she was a whopping 5ft4in tall ... to say after it was done she might have made a little mistake .. but she wouldn't admit it and made a big deal about how happy she was ... husband just standing there shaking his head ... was a very well paying job with those extra inches ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2018)

Kathie designed the kitchen. She loves to cook. I agreed to everything except hard tile floor. She is happy 11 yrs later with everything inc. The floor. Some items did present challenges.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2018)

Like when she broght this home, wall mount and after i explained it is a wall mount. Her answer. "But it was on sale"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Like when she broght this home, wall mount and after i explained it is a wall mount. Her answer. "But it was on sale" View attachment 145396


Haha .. I learned long time ago .. never argue with the customer.. even the one I married to

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2018)

We have a cabinet over the fridge, I have no idea what is in it. Last time I touched it was when I installed it. On a stepladder....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> We have a cabinet over the fridge, I have no idea what is in it. Last time I touched it was when I installed it. On a stepladder....


My Mom has one of those. I think the last time anyone was in it was 1975.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> We have a cabinet over the fridge, I have no idea what is in it. Last time I touched it was when I installed it. On a stepladder....


We have one of those too, it is where we keep the plates...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> We have one of those too, it is where we keep the plates...



Judging by your picture you can reach it just fine!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> Judging by your picture you can reach it just fine!!


Funny .. but not very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> We have a cabinet over the fridge, I have no idea what is in it. Last time I touched it was when I installed it. On a stepladder....


We have one .. my wife uses it all the time ... put this up .. get that down .. works every time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> Judging by your picture you can reach it just fine!!


In all seriousness, this could be a viable option for you...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> In all seriousness, this could be a viable option for you...



I don't know about the weight capacity on that.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ok phase two of demo ...
Old cabinets coming out as the boss is unloading them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Just when you think you've seen it all .. something new comes along ..
40 years and I've never seen someone tape paper on the floor before installing cabinets ... anybody know ?


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Just when you think you've seen it all .. something new comes along ..
> 40 years and I've never seen someone tape paper on the floor before installing cabinets ... anybody know ?
> 
> View attachment 145410 View attachment 145411



Maybe so they didn't scratch the tile on the install?


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> Maybe so they didn't scratch the tile on the install?


Could be .. but it was under the cabinets and was not wide enough to cover under the base board .. in my experience if you can scratch porcelain floor tile with wood .. you bought so cheap floor tile ..


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 13, 2018)

Put a Halloween skeleton femur under the new cabinets with a note that says "You found part of the body I hid in this house, good luck finding the rest of it." But do it using the letters clipped from print media and glued to a blank sheet like an old ransom letter.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> We have one of those too, it is where we keep the plates...



Drawers next to dishwasher get the plates.... Do not tell her I said so but it was a helluva good Idea...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Drawers next to dishwasher get the plates.... Do not tell her I said so but it was a helluva good Idea...


No drawers beside dishwasher.. sink one side ... lazy Susan in corner on other side .. she keeps dishes in uppers ... some of that .. can you put up the dishes I can't reach them ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Drawers next to dishwasher get the plates.... Do not tell her I said so but it was a helluva good Idea...


My dishwasher wears her drawers and they are already filled nicely

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> My dishwasher wears her drawers and they are already filled nicely


Pretty much same thing my boss says about me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 13, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Pretty much same thing my boss says about me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 13, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Ok phase two of demo ...
> Old cabinets coming out as the boss is unloading them
> 
> View attachment 145409


I just noticed the live edge mirror on the wall left of the door. That is really nice work and what I can see is cool as h e-double toothpicks


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just noticed the live edge mirror on the wall left of the door. That is really nice work and what I can see is cool as h e-double toothpicks


Thank you .. it's also in the WB calendar..


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 13, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Thank you .. it's also in the WB calendar..


I just found it in June. I have had my calendar on April since January and will likely not change it until I get a new one next year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just found it in June. I have had my calendar on April since January and will likely not change it until I get a new one next year.


Yep .. I see mine about once a month and never remember to flip it.. I think it's on February


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 13, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Yep .. I see mine about once a month and never remember to flip it.. I think it's on February


Turn it to April and just leave it there like I did. That is the best page anyway... IMO

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm partial to August....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Turn it to April and just leave it there like I did. That is the best page anyway... IMO



April is pretty Good, that platter of @woodman6415 kicks major butt, but February is the best I think!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 13, 2018)

Tony said:


> April is pretty Good, that platter of @woodman6415 kicks major butt, but February is the best I think!


You would like the small pics.


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You would like the small pics.



And????


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 14, 2018)

I think May is looking good...


----------



## kweinert (Apr 17, 2018)

So, got the counter tops off last night. Luckily did it a couple of days early as I find that I now need to make some plumbing changes. The new sink is bigger than the old and I have to reroute some PVC to make room for it. I also had to modify the supports on the island somewhat. Turns out that the old laminate counter top was only supported on the cupboard side (screwed in from underneath) and what I presumed was sitting on the overhang side wasn't. So I installed some spacers and then also installed some steel supports as well.


 
Installing the steel supports was the first use of a chisel as it was meant to be used. The 2x4 wasn't as tall as the cupboard but the trim went to the bottom of the laminate. So I got out my trusty Japanese pull saw, cut down the sides of the moulding to fit the supports and then a mallet and chisel to take out the waste.


 
This was the use of a good chisel. I used an old chisel in the more (for me) traditional method to peel the excess plaster off the top of the 2x4s to make a flat spot for the supports :)

Tomorrow morning 3 (presumably burly) folks will be installing the new granite. There's 3 because the island is almost 4 x 7 and with 3 cm granite that's a bunch of weight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Apr 17, 2018)

kweinert said:


> So, got the counter tops off last night. Luckily did it a couple of days early as I find that I now need to make some plumbing changes. The new sink is bigger than the old and I have to reroute some PVC to make room for it. I also had to modify the supports on the island somewhat. Turns out that the old laminate counter top was only supported on the cupboard side (screwed in from underneath) and what I presumed was sitting on the overhang side wasn't. So I installed some spacers and then also installed some steel supports as well.
> View attachment 145673
> Installing the steel supports was the first use of a chisel as it was meant to be used. The 2x4 wasn't as tall as the cupboard but the trim went to the bottom of the laminate. So I got out my trusty Japanese pull saw, cut down the sides of the moulding to fit the supports and then a mallet and chisel to take out the waste.
> View attachment 145672
> ...


I've used supports like that on solid surface counter tops .. lots of folks like to fancy it up with corbills ... my boss hasn't decided about ours yet ... probably wait till new cabinets are installed... signed the contract today for new floor .. will be taking old cabinets out .. old tile is laid under them .. will install new cabinets before new tile installed..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Apr 17, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> I've used supports like that on solid surface counter tops .. lots of folks like to fancy it up with corbills ... my boss hasn't decided about ours yet ... probably wait till new cabinets are installed... signed the contract today for new floor .. will be taking old cabinets out .. old tile is laid under them .. will install new cabinets before new tile installed..



I'm a tall guy and it was fairly easy to convince the boss that we didn't need any knee knockers, especially since there are already solid walls on both ends.


----------



## woodman6415 (May 2, 2018)

Ok ... back the the train wreck called demo ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 2, 2018)

I was going to let floor guys haul off the wood flooring... until I found out it is 3/4 thick Brazilian Cherry ..

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 2, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Just when you think you've seen it all .. something new comes along ..
> 40 years and I've never seen someone tape paper on the floor before installing cabinets ... anybody know ?
> 
> View attachment 145410 View attachment 145411



Maybe they were trying to stop the weeds from coming through.


----------



## woodman6415 (May 2, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Maybe they were trying to stop the weeds from coming through.


Would have been tall weeds .. this is on second floor

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

